# Question chargement Ipod Touch



## aliaslilith (28 Octobre 2008)

Bonsoir,

la question va sans doute paraitre idiote, mais je ne suis pas sure de moi. J'ai un ipod touch que je charge habituellement sur le secteur avec un cable exprès. Je voulais le charger via mon mac, mais je ne sais pas si l'ipod peut être éteint ou pas. Car quand il est allumé en même temps, je vois le logo de charge, mais ça a tendance à baisser plutôt que augmenter ><

Désolée pour cette question ! Et merci.


----------



## fandipod (28 Octobre 2008)

L'itocuh mais beaucoup de temps à charger.... Laisse le charger longtemps et tu veras bien.


----------



## ckyja (28 Octobre 2008)

Aucun problème, tu branche ton touch sur ton mac et il rechargera. C'est un peu long.

 Tu peux l'éteindre ça rechargera


----------



## fandipod (29 Octobre 2008)

Oui sans problème.


----------



## aliaslilith (29 Octobre 2008)

oki merci ^^


----------



## fandipod (29 Octobre 2008)

De rien on est ici pour t'aider.


----------

